

Kraftwerk portable power plant - sgarbi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-innovative-portable-power-plant?ref=nav_search

======
thomasfl
It would be very interesting to have a small palm sized power plant if it
could power an iPhone more than two days. The page on kickstarter doesn't say
anything about pollution. Not everybody knows that fuel cells don't emit
pollution.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell)

------
thaifighter
pocket calculator

